# Freeze Dried Daphnia?



## BeccaBoo (Sep 8, 2010)

Has anyone ever used freeze dried daphnia instead of frozen? I know the frozen is probably better but I can't find a place that sells it around me and I don't want to pay $25 for shipping if I buy it online.

I know one of the major benefits of daphnia is that it helps to clean out the betta's system, but if it's freeze dried can it cause bloating? 

I'd appreciate any info...thanks!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

BeccaBoo said:


> but if it's freeze dried can it cause bloating?


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=71859


----------



## BeccaBoo (Sep 8, 2010)

scootshoot, thanks for the link to the thread, I read it and found it really helpful.

I read on there that you use freeze dried daphnia, is it the Hikari Bio-Pure kind by any chance?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use the Hikari freeze dried daphnia and I've had no problem with it. It comes in cubes and it can be crushed up. I don't even pre soak it because it's pretty soft.


----------

